
Amazon Halo, a fitness band and app that scans your body and voice - caution
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/27/21402493/amazon-halo-band-health-fitness-body-scan-tone-emotion-activity-sleep
======
ffpip
Can't wait to see this being advertised near anything even remotely fitness
related being sold on Amazon, like they spam Kindle and audible ads beside
every book!

And who doesn't want to upload anonymous full body scans to Amazon servers,
which they definitely won't use to improve this service for everyone by
aggregating it?

~~~
chris_st
AND, it tracks what you say ALL DAY LONG! No security/privacy problems with
that, I'm sure! /s

------
chaostheory
How can a visual scan have good accuracy if they're measuring body fat? The
band is only a microphone that analyzes your voice? A smart weight scale may
not be novel, but it works and works well.

This product makes just as much sense as the Alexa glasses... which I don't
understand either. Why have a microphone & speaker embedded in eye glasses
where everyone can hear the response, when you can do the same thing for ear
buds. The bigger surprise was that the glasses didn't show you anything
visual.

Amazon just needs to have another try at a smartphone again instead of strange
experiments like this and the glasses.

